

The Unbelievable World of Warcraft - sailormoon
http://www.onlineschools.org/blog/unbelievable-wow/

======
patio11
onlineschools.org is trying to create infographics like this to get links into
their domain from social media so that they can start to rank for [online
schools] and related queries, then refocus the site around lead gen for online
university degrees, like University of Phoenix, which will pay in excess of
twenty bucks for returning one decent lead.

